# Germany Job Seeker Visa Refusal



## rose.vinayak

Hi,
I applied for Job seeker visa for germany last week but yesterday i got a refusal saying that "You could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany".
I had submitted all the documents. My cover letter had everything written that why i am applying and how i will search jobs there and my finances and my friend in Germany aslo sent obligation letter to me. I am not getting the exact reason for my refusal. Morever Embassy told me either i can Appeal or Reapply. Please can anyone help in this???


----------



## beppi

It means you failed to convince them that you have a good reason and plan for moving to Germany. You can only try again with better reasoning - or give up.


----------



## rose.vinayak

(moderated) can anyone help in format or how to improve my cover letter so that they can get convinced.


----------



## beppi

Cover letters that follow templates or copies of other people's letter are easily spotted and will be rejected.
Therefore, you should explain your own motivation and reasons, rather than asking for other's formats.


----------



## likith_jogi

hi Vinayak,

i will be applying job seekers visa next month. could you please send me (by pm)your cover letter and motivation letter for reference

Regards,
Likith


----------



## aruno

Hi Friends,

I applied for Job Seeker VISA in German consulate Chennai yesterday.

After the interview, I was given March 11th as date to pickup my passport.

Till date i have heard people waiting lot of days to hear from consulate. But in my case they have given the pickup date soon after the interview.

Is it the same day of stamping or I will be returned my passport and call for stamping another time??

Is it normal procedure?


----------



## rose.vinayak

Hi,
I gave all the documents. I am from Bangalore only. Please can anyone help in cover letter as i think that should be enough motivational, I need format. Moreover can anyone tell how to show confirmed 6 months hotel booking for accommodation proof, as if i try to book hotel they say you can book for maximum 30 days. 
Please if anyone can help it will be a great help.


----------



## rose.vinayak

Hi,
I am from Bangalore only. I applied on 12 Feb 2014, I gave all the documents. They refused saying you are not sufficiently substanciate your motivation for the stay in Germany. 
I am planning to apply again. Please can anyone help in cover letter as i think that should be enough motivational, I need format. Moreover can anyone tell how to show confirmed 6 months hotel booking for accommodation proof, as if i try to book hotel they say you can book for maximum 30 days. 
Please if anyone can help it will be a great help.


----------



## rose.vinayak

likith_jogi said:


> hi Vinayak,
> 
> i will be applying job seekers visa next month. could you please send me (by pm)your cover letter and motivation letter for reference
> 
> Regards,
> Likith


Hi Likith,
My cover letter i need to improve, maybe that could be the reason for refusal too. If you have got any format please PM me too.. I am planning to apply again. Waiting for your reply.


----------



## likith_jogi

Vinyak,

What about the accomadation? have tried to get the accomadation proof??


----------



## rose.vinayak

likith_jogi said:


> Vinyak,
> 
> What about the accomadation? have tried to get the accomadation proof??


Hi,
I had obligation letter from friend there. But now i am thinking to show my own accommodation maybe hotel confirmation. I am not getting it how to proceed now. What about you. How are you showing accommodation?


----------



## likith_jogi

I am searching real esate agents in frankfurt, i will get 1 month rent agreement. i will submit the same to consulate, i wont be staying in germany on job seekers visa more than a month. 
did you show funds while applying the visa?

could you please send me your cover letter and motivation letter for references


----------



## dineshkrish

*hi*

hi Vinayak,

Try to book accommodation in Hostel. Im from chennai, applying for Job seeker visa 2 weeks time. Do we have to pay 20,000 Rs as investigation fee for verification of all the Indian documents? Please clarify me? 

Thanks
Dinesh


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Dinesh,

yeah, AP and TN should pay verfication fee. But not for people of karnataka. Would it be possible to send me your motivation and cover letter for references?

How mush did it cost for hotel book?
For how many days have you booked it?
Could you please provide me the link

Regards,
Likith


----------



## Avinm

Hello everyone,

I started applying for jobseeker visa. Could you please help me with motivation letter.
Thank youuuu


----------

